# Recall 13276 w/ work order!



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now this is for the 2013 Cruze only? Manual trans?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Now this is for the 2013 Cruze only? Manual trans?
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


General Motors is recalling 3,161 Cruze sedans in the U.S. to replace drivetrain halfshafts that can crack and separate. On Cruze models from 2013-2014 with the 1.4T and manual transmission, the halfshafts can fail due to a supplier error on part of the shaft's connecting tube.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Would be neat to have this done, swap out the fluid for Amsoil synchromesh, and send in the factory fluid to Blackstone labs so we can determine what GM put in there. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are concerned that your Cruze may be a part of the recall you are welcome to send me your VIN and I will look it up for you NYCruze2012. It is VIN specific and not all produced Cruze vehicles from that year are affected. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As an update on shift quality after the drain and refill of factory stock manual transmission fluid, the shifting feels nearly the same as it did previously, _very_ slightly smoother. I will likely be switching to Amsoil Synchromesh at some point, but for now its still smooth, no grinding at all.


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

Got this recall notice this week. Have to wait 7-10 days for parts before I can have the work done. 1.4T with 6M.

Hopefully nothing goes before then.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Merllin said:


> Got this recall notice this week. Have to wait 7-10 days for parts before I can have the work done. 1.4T with 6M.
> 
> Hopefully nothing goes before then.


Welcome to Cruze Talk, Merllin. We are glad to have you as an active member. I apologize for any inconvenience this is for you while waiting for the parts to arrive for your vehicle. If you would like our assistance while working with your dealer, or if you have any questions, send us a private message. We are here to assist! 

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## wjhgolf (Oct 30, 2013)

I just picked up a 2014 Eco - Crsytal Red Tintcoat. What is your percentage - highway / city - to get your 39.4mpg?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> If you are concerned that your Cruze may be a part of the recall you are welcome to send me your VIN and I will look it up for you NYCruze2012. It is VIN specific and not all produced Cruze vehicles from that year are affected.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care



Is the recall for 2012 or 2013?


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Would be neat to have this done, swap out the fluid for Amsoil synchromesh, and send in the factory fluid to Blackstone labs so we can determine what GM put in there.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


I'm having the recall done sometime next week when parts come in...I could be interested. what does blackstone cost?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

zeoalex said:


> I'm having the recall done sometime next week when parts come in...I could be interested. what does blackstone cost?


$25.


----------



## GregoryD (Aug 11, 2013)

I too have received the recall. It specifically states the 1.4L turbo with manual transmission. May I ask why you are recommending Amsoil Synchromesh and does anyone know how much transmission fluid I will need? There is no listing in the manual for capacity for the manual transmission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> I too have received the recall. It specifically states the 1.4L turbo with manual transmission. May I ask why you are recommending Amsoil Synchromesh and does anyone know how much transmission fluid I will need? There is no listing in the manual for capacity for the manual transmission.


You'll need 2.5 quarts. The "official" fill is 2.0 quarts, but the Vaxhaul/Opel/Holden guys have figured out that 2 quarts isn't quite enough to properly lubricate gears 5 & 6. As for why - the OEM gear oil simply doesn't provide as much lubrication as AMSOil Syncrhromesh.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> As an update on shift quality after the drain and refill of factory stock manual transmission fluid, the shifting feels nearly the same as it did previously, _very_ slightly smoother. I will likely be switching to Amsoil Synchromesh at some point, but for now its still smooth, no grinding at all.


 Hope this is the case with me. Starting to grind with pedal to the floor on sloooow 1>2 shifts. Morning commutes start off from 73*F heated garage. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App



wjhgolf said:


> I just picked up a 2014 Eco - Crsytal Red Tintcoat. What is your percentage - highway / city - to get your 39.4mpg?


You have to change driving style as well as habits in general and research DFCO to grab great numbers city. Freeway is pretty much stay under 2k rpms and maintain highest gear as possible till you need to climb a hill.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Is the recall for 2012 or 2013?


Camcruse, 

The recall 13276 involves certain 2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (LUV) and Manual Transmission )MF3/MR5). 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Camcruse,
> 
> The recall 13276 involves certain 2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (LUV) and Manual Transmission )MF3/MR5).
> 
> ...



Good, that doesn't include my 2012.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Good, that doesn't include my 2012.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


Camcruse, 

Not a problem. If you ever want us to look up your VIN for recalls, special coverage's, warranty information, or build sheets please, do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> As an update on shift quality after the drain and refill of factory stock manual transmission fluid, the shifting feels nearly the same as it did previously, _very_ slightly smoother. I will likely be switching to Amsoil Synchromesh at some point, but for now its still smooth, no grinding at all.


Yeah I was hoping for like new car feel but I got a few grinds and still notchy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As time has gone on its smoothed out even more. I never had problems before, but after some more time with this fresh fluid, it feels pretty good. I would still say that the change in shift quality before/after the recall is slight, but still noticeable. Whenever it starts feeling notchy, or if I start experiencing the 1-2 grind, it will definitely be swapped out for amsoil synchromesh.


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

I've put about 400km on mine (all city) since the recall service and the shift quality has improved. Most noticeable when shifting into 2nd gear (terrain is very hilly here). The transmission was never bad to begin with and OEM fluid was used in the service.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my recall done last weekend. Then last Tuesday i noticed a few puddles of fluid on the driveway...I'm leaking transmission fluid. oh Goody. Going back to Chevy today; for the 4th time; 1st for recall, no washer, then for recall, no fluid, then for recall, fixed, now for leak from recall fix. Not a huge issue, easily fixed, but seriously.


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

Shopping for a dealer seems to be just as important as shopping for the actual vehicle.


----------



## schmitysburg (Nov 15, 2013)

would this recall also include the 1.8 manual? mine has been having shifting problems for about a month and the dealer can't figure it out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merllin said:


> Shopping for a dealer seems to be just as important as shopping for the actual vehicle.


Yep Sometimes one dealer will give you the best deals and another is beter at listening to customers when they take a vehicle in.


----------



## GregoryD (Aug 11, 2013)

*GM Recall 13276 round 2*

Just an FYI. I've received yet another letter in regards to GM Recall 13276. I've already had the work completed for this recall yet GM has sent me another letter. Apparently an interconnecting tube has the same issue as the half shaft. I've attached letter below for your reading pleasure.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Just an FYI. I've received yet another letter in regards to GM Recall 13276. I've already had the work completed for this recall yet GM has sent me another letter. Apparently an interconnecting tube has the same issue


If memory serves, wasn't there a guy on here just the other day with this issue? We thought the pin wasn't put back in but could this defect have added to his problem? I'll have to look for post when I'm not on my phone.



Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Just an FYI. I've received yet another letter in regards to GM Recall 13276. I've already had the work completed for this recall yet GM has sent me another letter. Apparently an interconnecting tube has the same issue as the half shaft. I've attached letter below for your reading pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 87090


Gregory, thanks for the heads up. It won't be too long before we see this recall in the US. Same car, same parts.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the same notice a few days ago!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

If anyone has any questions regarding the recall, please don't hesitate to reach out to us via PM. We would be happy to assist the best way possible. Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

